# Beleuchtungseffekte funktioniern nicht



## KannNichts (30. März 2004)

Hallo

Hab versucht das Tutorial " Chromtext"  auszuprobieren.
Dabei braucht man ja zum Schluss den Beleuchtungseffekt
(Filter-->Rendering-Filter-->Beleuchtungeseffekte).
Leider kommt das bei mir nicht b.z.w. ich kann den  Filter nicht auswählen.
Auch im gleichem Menü (Rendering-Filter): 
Kann ich 3D-Transformieren und Blendenflecke nicht benützen.
Woran kann das liegen ? Muss ich da was extra installieren?

Wär echt nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 
Schon mal Danke an alle, die hier reinposten


----------



## Senfdose (30. März 2004)

welches Betriebsystem benutzt du?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. März 2004)

Hi,

Kann es sein, dass Du Dein Text vor dem Beleuchten nicht gerastert hast? Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, PS neu aufzusetzen, dann funktionieren die Filter auch meist.

@Senfdose: Wieso sollte das am OS liegen?


----------



## KannNichts (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *welches Betriebsystem benutzt du? *



WindowsXP Prof.


----------



## KannNichts (30. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Hi,
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du Dein Text vor dem Beleuchten nicht gerastert hast? Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen, PS neu aufzusetzen, dann funktionieren die Filter auch meist.
> *



Ach alles klar ! Ich hab vergessen auf RGB-Farben zu stellen 
Danke an alle Posts


----------

